

Ask HN: Would you sell your startup for equity to another startup? - youngdev


======
joezimjs
That depends. If I feel like I've accomplished all I need (or really wanted)
to accomplish with the first startup and I'm excited to start another one,
then there's no reason not to. Besides, you can probably make more money in
the sale than you would need to get the next one off the ground.

~~~
youngdev
I was asking about selling your company for equity share of another company.
Not cash sale.

